

Tetris may work as a post-traumatic stress disorder "vaccine" - Jach
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/11/tetris-may-work-as-a-ptsd-vaccine.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
See also:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1892042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1893619>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1893947>

